# Weird Game



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What is Amare doing offensively? He is shooting so many midrange jumpers and after hitting his first 2 he is off. And he can't finish some of his easy shots tonight.

Maybe McDyess hitting basically everything out to 20ft inspired him to try hit so many Js as well.

14 points 15 rebounds for Dice already
23 points 12 rebounds 2 assists 5 steals for Amare but of course missed a lot of shots and quite some turnovers, 7. 
Maybe he is suffering from the many double and triple teams and heavy minutes now because last game he has 26 turnovers in the last 4 games now. Or he is the only one who knows tanking benefits the team.

Funny thing we are still beating up the Kings so far. And funny we have to consider 20+/10+/2/5 bad already.
At least Tim Duncan has those tough shooting nights and turnovers nights as well every once in a while.

And Amare has a much better game than Webber.

I would be that our pick is going to be traded no matter what draft position we are in.
I'd guess we might have a deal set up with the Bobcats already to take Eisley and/or White in any scenario.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

JJ with 3 3s on 4 straight posessions in the 4th! :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

New career high FTA for Amare I think. 18 so far.

Barbosa with a clutch block on Bibby's layup, Amare follows it up with a block on Peja's layup off of the offensive rebound.

Then Barbosa turns it over with 23sec left giving the Kings a chance to tie.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Amare has a better game than Webber? I know you like Amare, but that was one of the dumbest things I've EVER read. I demand you explain yourself.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

23 points 12 rebounds 2 assists 1 block 5 steals 

That's better than

15 points 4 rebounds 4 assists 1 steal 3 blocks


Amare is better than Webber right now, fact. And most likely will continue to be for the rest of his career.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare is better than Webber right now, fact. And most likely will continue to be for the rest of his career.


It depends on if Webber gets his knee back, if he does look forward to him schooling Amare who really has no post moves and gets most of his points from the line.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

blabla, stay with your random viewer observation on your own board please could you? We dealt enough with people like you already.

24ppg 10rpg 2apg 2bpg 1spg 50%FG since the allstar break. Enough said.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That game was definitely weird, especially the end of the third quarter. Amare goes up for a dunk, loses the ball, tips it in while he's still in the air with two fingers, Vlade comes down the court and schwacks a three, then Amare goes Clyde Drexler kicking the legs up on a 15 foot floater going glass and nailing it.

Amare went to the free throw line 18 times but he could have gone thirty. Part of the reason he missed so many was his own fault in that he was leaning into his jumper, but the contact was there and the refs weren't calling it more often than not. He gets out of his element like that sometimes and stays that way for the rest of the game.. But even his shortcomings turned into Phoenix bonuses.. all the attention he was drawing in the paint led to a bunch of easy second chance points, and all his turnovers he almost erased by getting a boatload of steals.

JJ was the MAN tonight, those 3's were off the charts awesome. He didn't play great in the first half but he carried us in the second, imo.. he was doing everything out there, from defense to scoring to passing.. McDyess looked great, I really hope we resign him. Marion/Amare/McNugget is far and away the best rebounding front court in the NBA.. And how about the fans? They were awesome tonight. Our bench still sucks.

Did Chris Webber play tonight? Just kidding.. but he was almost invisible out there.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> blabla, stay with your random viewer observation on your own board please could you? We dealt enough with people like you already.
> 
> 24ppg 10rpg 2apg 2bpg 1spg 50%FG since the allstar break. Enough said.


wow so hes good for half a season, webber has been averaging 20 and 10 for his CAREER and has only played 20 games since then. you still haven't told me why he's better than webber. and who the hell is blabla?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think he meant tonight but what he saw. YEah good game. Glad we got the win. Right now we ahve the 5th most chances to get the 1st pick.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It is always a crap shoot when evaluating players coming off major injuries. Will they get back to their former glory, or become shadows of their former selves such as what happened to Googs and Penny.

Webber was once one of the top PF's in the NBA. Will he return to that level? He is old enough that the odds are against it, but he could still be very good. By contrast, Amare is still learning to play and is much younger than Webber was when he started.

BTW, it looks like Dice is making progress: 7 of 10 shooting and 15 rebounds against the Kings.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know how I feel about him starting at center against some of the bigger guys, but he's done an admirable job at center, to say the least. Even if he isn't a starter I think his play has merited him being a big-minute sixth man at dual positions, somewhat like Stromile Swift has done with Memphis. He was gobbling up every defensive rebound there was to get out there it seems.. I'm surprised Amare ended up with 12 like he did.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Yeah, I don't know how I feel about him starting at center against some of the bigger guys, but he's done an admirable job at center, to say the least. Even if he isn't a starter I think his play has merited him being a big-minute sixth man at dual positions, somewhat like Stromile Swift has done with Memphis. He was gobbling up every defensive rebound there was to get out there it seems.. I'm surprised Amare ended up with 12 like he did.


I agree, although the recent success of the Mavs suggests that a small front line may not be the disaster many people might think. The real problem will be in the playoffs when the refs stop calling fouls on rough inside play.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I like Mcdyess at Center, I really do.....that said I really think the more Lampe devolps, the better team the SUNS will be as a whole. I never really thought about it before, but I have mentioned it, and the more I think about it, the more I REALLY like the possibility of signing Q Richardson, and resigning Mcdyess. The great thing, is if we go big, and offer Q a contract right off the bat, we are going to either sign a GREAT young SG, or we are going to KNOCK the clippers out of the Kobe Sweepstakes!!! Either way it is a win win for the suns I think. 


by doing so I think Lampe can progree, Mcdyess will continue to imporve and give us Great Flexibility, and when we don't face a big Center, gives us an Athletic center to start. My biggest fear is bringing in Dampier or someone like that, and therefor inhibiting Lampes progress just so we can have a "serviceable" center... not saying Dampier is just "Average", but I think Lampe can be better!

That said, good win for the suns, I am honestly CLUELESS about who the suns should and WILL draft... but I trust them, so whoever it is, they will be good

These are my thoughts, what do you guys thinks


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

One of the advantages of keeping Dice is that he can play both center and PF, so if Lampe becomes ready to start Dice could still get a lot of minutes. BTW, this is based on the assumption that Dice would be signed for under $3 million for two years.

None the less, my objection to Dampier or Camby has nothing to do with inhibiting Lampe's growth. I just don't think it makes sense to give long term, high dollar contracts to guys with a history of injuries.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The most respected thing I learned here on thie message board is the MAN upstairs. What I meant is my mom is about the same age as the poster but she doesnt even know how to use a computer let alone getting online messaging here and there. Is he the oldest man we have on tis message. I think once he replied me for something I stepped on his tose. I like the guy still has a couple of gasoline left in his tank.

lol.


----------

